# Question for Air Force NCM's



## Adam (10 Jun 2006)

Are there any Air MOC that will strictly be posted to CFB Sherewater/Greenwood?


----------



## Inch (10 Jun 2006)

Nope. No such beast in the CF.


----------



## navymich (10 Jun 2006)

Adam, going by your profile you have been all 3 elements.  And now you are asking about AF posting, as well as the same type of question on the Navy boards.  Any background to this?  A career change in the works dependent upon location?


----------



## paracowboy (10 Jun 2006)

Adam,
instead of spamming the boards, go to the PSO's office, or get on the DIN. Talk to your Clerk. There is a page on the DIN that lists all postings available for all trades.


----------

